# ApachePier/King Tourn Rip-off



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Called Apache about the MB Fakk King Tourn and this is what I was told:

They will accept 40 entries, however each morning of tourn the locals will have their pick of the first 20 slots, the remaining 20 slots will be decided by drawing among the non-locals. In other words the local will get all the spots from front corner to front corner and the rest will be delegated to the sides.

Since entry is same for all, all should be drawing for spots each day. 

Apache will never get another penny of my money, and the MB chamber will get a letter of complaint.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

OK Now for a comment. If you don't like that behavior Go to Ocean Crest whicch is just a few hours north on Oak Island NC. They have their rules laided out and the fishermen hold to it and welcomed me and they made sure I understood that. I tryed to decline the first choice(I was first each day I fished) and we did not have the required number to go lottery the fishermen told me the first choice was mine and mine alone(which the pier would have backed if I had said it was my choice). I can not think of a better run pier to fish. Cudo's to the locals and the pier.

http://www.s86953869.onlinehome.us/index.php
check them out.


By the way I have never seen such a well run pier anywhere.


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

That is BS. No two ways about it. Sounds like Bogue Inlet Pier where if your in a particular rod holder and a season pass holder wants that one, you'll have to pull up and move....ya right, I'd love to have someone come up to me and say I'm in their 'spot'... It's f'ing king fishing, not rocket science. Get a damn life.

John


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

fishloser said:


> Called Apache about the MB Fakk King Tourn and this is what I was told:
> 
> They will accept 40 entries, however each morning of tourn the locals will have their pick of the first 20 slots, the remaining 20 slots will be decided by drawing among the non-locals. In other words the local will get all the spots from front corner to front corner and the rest will be delegated to the sides.
> 
> ...


Now let's nip this in the bud. Apache will accept 40 entries. Each morning roll is called to make sure everone is there. They then have a drawing using ping pong balls with numbers on them. Once everone has drawn the person with #1 has his choice of spots. Then #2 and #3 and so on. Days 2 & 3 are the same. I don't know where you got your info but it is totally wrong. I haven't missed a tournament at Apache in the last 3 years and I am not a local. Whom did you talk to?


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

b3butner said:


> Now let's nip this in the bud. Apache will accept 40 entries. Each morning roll is called to make sure everone is there. They then have a drawing using ping pong balls with numbers on them. Once everone has drawn the person with #1 has his choice of spots. Then #2 and #3 and so on. Days 2 & 3 are the same. I don't know where you got your info but it is totally wrong. I haven't missed a tournament at Apache in the last 3 years and I am not a local. Whom did you talk to?


 Whoever answered the phone, he said he was the pier manager.


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I have fished there for 3 years now and what bbutner3 said is correct. We draw numbers every morning to select the point you want to fish. I will confirm this on the 9th when I am there.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I know at cherry grove during the grand strand king mackerel tournament we draw for spots every morning at 6. It doesnt matter if you are a local or not. It seems like in the rules for the tournament you draw for spots no matter where you are from and the pier shouldnt be allowed to pick b/c everyone pays for the tournament entry fee. BUt i dont know what the rules say/


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

macadoo said:


> I have fished there for 3 years now and what bbutner3 said is correct. We draw numbers every morning to select the point you want to fish. I will confirm this on the 9th when I am there.


 The fellow said he was the Manager and that HE reseved 20 spots for HIS season Pass holders and They would get First Pick.

Now I admit it wouldn't be the first time a pier rep has lied to me, however based on this I sure ain't gonna drive for 6-7 hrs on the 9th, sign up for Apache, then on the 22nd be told.......Gotcha!


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I just talked to the pier and have been told that there are no changes to the rules. Slots will be drawn by ping pong balls. The number you draw will be how you select where you fish. On day 2, they select in reverse order, and on day 3 they start in the middle of the roster. The only thing That they may be doing is holding 20 registration slots for the regulars. I plan to be there the 9th to sign myself up. because i thought it was always first come, first on the list.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

macadoo said:


> I just talked to the pier and have been told that there are no changes to the rules. Slots will be drawn by ping pong balls. The number you draw will be how you select where you fish. On day 2, they select in reverse order, and on day 3 they start in the middle of the roster. The only thing That they may be doing is holding 20 registration slots for the regulars. I plan to be there the 9th to sign myself up. because i thought it was always first come, first on the list.


Called pier at 7 PM EDT today, talked to Ralph.
Ralph said "this is my pier I make the rules and the rules are:
1. The first 20 registrants are for "my" regulars.

2. First day of tournament "my" regulars will pick their spot on pier on first come, first serve basis. The remaining spots on pier will be by draw among non-regulars.

3. Second day of tournament everybody draws, but, "my" regulars draw first in reverse order of how "they" arrived on first day.

4. Third day, change order of drawing, but again "my" regulars draw first.

5. This is the way "I" have always done it and if you don't like it go to another pier.

I will be on Springmaid, but would luv to meet you for breakfast Sat Morn.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I don't kingfish the peirs anymore, but I would rather have the side than the front, with 40 rigs in the water, and the side of Apache is better than a corner on all the peirs except Cherry Grove, where the sides are also great. Take the side and wear out the locals. If you fish the side smart you will out fish m.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

kingfish said:


> I don't kingfish the peirs anymore, but I would rather have the side than the front, with 40 rigs in the water, and the side of Apache is better than a corner on all the peirs except Cherry Grove, where the sides are also great. Take the side and wear out the locals. If you fish the side smart you will out fish m.


It really doesn't matter to me if I fish the side or front of pier, I just think the playing field should be level for everyone involved. In actuality luck will be the deciding factor in any pier King tourn. 

Flagrant favoratism, however, should never be a part of any "sponsored competitive" event., especially when it is classified as open to anyone. I quess we can consider Apache's policy as "sponsor exemptions."


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I agree

The slots should be drawn for each day, and I would not fish under those rules because of the favortism shown. If that is how it has always been done, then thats just the way it is, and they can fill the spots like always. I quit kingfishing peirs about the time Apache was built. Have never kingfished it, though have fished around it from my boat and walked out to check out the fishing. It is a nice peir with good fishing.

I disagree

It ain't all luck, some luck may be involved. A fish might fall from the gaff and stay hooked up and regaffed, or it may wrap a piling and still be gaffed. But you can certainly increase your odds of getting the bite. If you draw the middle wherever you go, trade for a side, if you can find someone dumb enough.

They don't call me kingfish for nothing


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

The spring tournament winner(perry) caught his king from almost the very last spot on the left. Just look at it this way. If the king comes from that side of the pier it will see your bait first.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

*To: Fishloser*

Who the hell is Ralph? I have never heard of him. The pier manager at Apache is not Ralph. The tournament has never been run the way you say. Sounds to me as if you are trying to start something. Does troll ring a bell anyone?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright.....

Before this goes any further, let's just drop it....fish the tourney, don't fish the tourney, we are all grown and can make our own choice. 

I don't know who is right or wrong and it doesn't matter, but I don't want to shut down a thread or put anyone in time out....

Let's all play nice or this one's done....

Thanks, Guys...RR


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> The fellow said he was the Manager and that HE reseved 20 spots for HIS season Pass holders and They would get First Pick.


I used to belong to a King Club on the Grand Strand.Come tournament time some of the locals would spread that chit just to get people to go to other piers.That reduced the number of people drawing for their pier thus increasing their chances of drawing for a favored spot.

If it's the MB Chamber Fall Pier Tournament,call the Chamber and get the tournament director's name and then call him/her with your beef.It'll be straightened out quickly.If it even exists.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

I agree with flathead. Call the chamber.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

b3butner said:


> Who the hell is Ralph? I have never heard of him. The pier manager at Apache is not Ralph. The tournament has never been run the way you say. Sounds to me as if you are trying to start something. Does troll ring a bell anyone?


Not trying to start anything, Ralph is the name given by the person who answered the phone on 2 separate occassions. Sounds more like there might be a "joker" working on the pier as I'm not the only one he told this to.

As I said, it doesn't matter where on a pier I fish, I just feel the same rules and opportunities should apply equally to everyone. Additionally, if this "RALPH" wanted to discourage me and a couple of others from signing up for Apache, mission accomplished, we will be on Springmaid.

Additionally, my comments were not intended to be a reflection on ANY of those fishing Apache Pier, ya'll king fisherpeople have no say in how a pier is run, or any control on who answers phone and what he/she tells people. 99.9% of Pier King fisherpeople I have met/ fished with have been first class all the way. 

Good Luck to all participants, and I hope all have a great time fishing, I know I can't wait to get on the pier. Hope a hurricane don't screw it up.

PS: I will be happy to meet and have breakfast with any of ya'll on Sat morn, 9/23


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Additionally, if this "RALPH" wanted to discourage me and a couple of others from signing up for Apache, mission accomplished, we will be on Springmaid.


One other tactic reportedly used in the past is to tell the person on the phone that all tournament passes have been sold,when in fact only 20 out of 40 have been sold.This would give the Pier's "locals" twice as much fishing space.Regardless,either tactic reflects badly on the Chamber.And the Chamber,and it's officials believe in operating a fair and above board tournament.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

flathead said:


> One other tactic reportedly used in the past is to tell the person on the phone that all tournament passes have been sold,when in fact only 20 out of 40 have been sold.This would give the Pier's "locals" twice as much fishing space.*Regardless,either tactic reflects badly on the Chamber.And the Chamber,and it's officials believe in operating a fair and above board tournament*.


Totally. If the guy's so upset, then he needs to at least be upset at the right people. Forget Apache, call the chamber and set it straight once and for all.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

The Chamber may sponsor, but the pier sets the rules for fishing it. That is why you still have to pay to fish the three days even after your entrance fee. As for increasing the locals chances, three piers never really have a problem filling up, Apache and Cherry Grove almost always do. Good luck at Garden City, it mysteriously fills up before the sign up date. It seems that the spots there are reserved tournament to tournament instead of being open first come..first serve. This is why the same people fish every tournament there. 

As for the area of the pier fished on, I have to agree with the luck, there is some involved. But, odds can be made better. Anchoring on a side cuts down on distance you can get the bait from the pier itself. Anyone who kingfishes knows that bait will try to avoid going under the pier unless it's a huge school such as some menhaden or big mullet travel in. Mullet tend to swim to the pier, turn and follow around the front of it. Most bait schools try to move around the pier or stay out farther away from it as a safety precaution. Keep your fish in the bait line or keep the bait line moving between your bait and the pier and you have a better chance of a run from whatever may be following or swimming outside of the school. Secondly, sound is increased under water and travels farther. Piers aren't quiet places with kids running, castnets banging on the deck (which irritates me to no end) when people are getting ready to throw, etc.... Next time a school of bait is coming close, bang a net several times and watch it move away. Lastly, MUDLINES! Kings like clearer water and stay outside the mud and muck if possible. I've been on a pier and watched a king hit the only bait in clear water. It was apparently following a school of menhaden and ambushing any fish that moved outside the mud. Clear water means a better chance at a run because the bait can be seen better. Since anchor lines fan out at angles away from the center, your distance is shortened the farther you move away from the center, unless of course you can heave an anchor and can get it to lock down and stay down without slipping. 

All things considered, I've seen runs from everywhere on the pier also, but my best luck is always with a straight away throw and keeping my bait just OUTSIDE the bait line.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Blues Brother said:


> Totally. If the guy's so upset, then he needs to at least be upset at the right people. Forget Apache, call the chamber and set it straight once and for all.



My last comment, I have notified the Chamber, I will fish Springmaid, and I have "NO" hard or bad feelings toward "ANY" of my fellow anglers fishing the tournament, as my complaint was directed toward Apache Management not the anglers themselves.


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

MBsandflea said:


> The Chamber may sponsor, but the pier sets the rules for fishing it. That is why you still have to pay to fish the three days even after your entrance fee. As for increasing the locals chances, three piers never really have a problem filling up, Apache and Cherry Grove almost always do. Good luck at Garden City, it mysteriously fills up before the sign up date. It seems that the spots there are reserved tournament to tournament instead of being open first come..first serve. This is why the same people fish every tournament there.
> 
> As for the area of the pier fished on, I have to agree with the luck, there is some involved. But, odds can be made better. Anchoring on a side cuts down on distance you can get the bait from the pier itself. Anyone who kingfishes knows that bait will try to avoid going under the pier unless it's a huge school such as some menhaden or big mullet travel in. Mullet tend to swim to the pier, turn and follow around the front of it. Most bait schools try to move around the pier or stay out farther away from it as a safety precaution. Keep your fish in the bait line or keep the bait line moving between your bait and the pier and you have a better chance of a run from whatever may be following or swimming outside of the school. Secondly, sound is increased under water and travels farther. Piers aren't quiet places with kids running, castnets banging on the deck (which irritates me to no end) when people are getting ready to throw, etc.... Next time a school of bait is coming close, bang a net several times and watch it move away. Lastly, MUDLINES! Kings like clearer water and stay outside the mud and muck if possible. I've been on a pier and watched a king hit the only bait in clear water. It was apparently following a school of menhaden and ambushing any fish that moved outside the mud. Clear water means a better chance at a run because the bait can be seen better. Since anchor lines fan out at angles away from the center, your distance is shortened the farther you move away from the center, unless of course you can heave an anchor and can get it to lock down and stay down without slipping.
> 
> All things considered, I've seen runs from everywhere on the pier also, but my best luck is always with a straight away throw and keeping my bait just OUTSIDE the bait line.


While you've brought up some good points, and I agree with you about alot of things, I will say this: I was at Apache the day they recently caught 7 kings, and most hit the closest baits to the pier. I'm not very experienced, but from what I *have* seen, it doesn't seem to make a difference where your bait is, water clarity, wind. None of that matters. Bait. That does matter. If bait is there, the kings will come.


EDIT: sorry for getting off-topic.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Blues Brother said:


> While you've brought up some good points, and I agree with you about alot of things, I will say this: I was at Apache the day they recently caught 7 kings, and most hit the closest baits to the pier. I'm not very experienced, but from what I *have* seen, it doesn't seem to make a difference where your bait is, water clarity, wind. None of that matters. Bait. That does matter. If bait is there, the kings will come.
> 
> 
> EDIT: sorry for getting off-topic.


I agree, as long as I have a bait in the water I feel I have as good a chance as the next guy. I have caught them off front, side, close and far.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

You're right, bait is the most important thing. Kings and spanish can be caught without any around, but it sure brings a lot more fish in. I did fail to mention that most of my luck has come from a tired bait rather than a fresh, lively fish. A fresher bait tends to almost outrun the predator and sometimes spanish will only attempt a few times and leave. 

Oddly enough, the stomachs of most kings I've seen caught this summer were empty. The kings were around the bait and following it, seemed like they weren't feeding though.


----------

